

Exile the Obama way - Indyan
http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/2013/02/201324165957645514.html

======
pekk
If your objective is to enter the US, and you are not allowed on a flight,
then why not enter by land or sea? The article carefully avoided this subject.

~~~
omonra
<http://www.cunard.com/cruise-ships/queen-mary-2/>

~~~
snogglethorpe
... or just fly to Canada and take the train...

------
ajtaylor
I can understand the reason for having no-fly lists, but the total and
complete secrecy around them makes a mockery of the democratic and legal
process which is supposed to protect people. A person on the list should at
least be able to know why, even if there is still no way to be taken off of
it.

As an American expat living overseas, the possibility of not being able to
return to the country of my birth is rather frightening. It's highly unlikely
I would be placed on it, but I imagine most of the people on the list weren't
expecting to find themselves on it either!

~~~
lutusp
> I can understand the reason for having no-fly lists, but the total and
> complete secrecy around them makes a mockery of the democratic and legal
> process which is supposed to protect people.

That may be, but publishing the no-fly list would betray the intelligence
methods used to compile it. In this data-rich era, terrorists could simply
look at the no-fly list, examine the information that led to its compilation,
and adjust their methods to stay off the list.

I'm not arguing about the fairness of the policy, only pointing out that
publishing the list would destroy its effectiveness.

> A person on the list should at least be able to know why ...

Same answer. The policy might prove to be be totally unconstitutional, but I
can see the reasoning.

> It's highly unlikely I would be placed on it, but I imagine most of the
> people on the list weren't expecting to find themselves on it either!

The really scary thought is that someone might be put on the list by mistake,
and have no recourse. In one case, a completely innocent person was frisked
only because he had the same name as a suspicious person:

<http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/14/nyregion/14watchlist.html>

------
bicknellr
The host of the video insert was distinctly biased on this issue.

